# tattoos, whats the deal?



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I was out at the jazz festival, there are several venues all over and I was hanging out with a few thousand other spectators at the free stage - everything from young families, to old couples, to the artsy crowd, and every other type of person in the crowd you could think of. Being a warm day, lots of skin showing, and of the hundreds and hundreds of people (mostly ladies hehe) I scanned who were 20ish+ I could not find a single one without visible ink. Even people who were covered up in pants and long sleeves had something peeking over their collar or on their wrists. Even some of the clearly under 20 crowd had permanent tattoos on. It seemed like only toddlers and pre-pubescent kids were the only ones uninked.

Did I miss "free tattoo for eternal happiness day" or something? I am not offended in tattoos in any way, but I do find it disturbing that I was not able to scan someone and not see ink... be it arms, neck, ankles, whatever. I'm sure that there are others out there like me that don't have any either, but I couldn't find one to even ask if I had wanted. It is very eery, I would expect that even the tattoo-less church crowd is becoming a rare thing.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Tattoos are a form of self expression - much like clothing, hair styles, etc.

I like ink - I have two tats. My husband is natural. He doesn't even have pierced ears...

Also - you were at a jazz fest (how was it btw?  ) I would think the crowd there is more likely to be the kind of crowd that gets tatts... 

To each their own, Lonnie!  :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I have no tats and neither does my H .. BUT I do plan on getting one on my back later. I want it to be of two dragons, a platinum hovering over the gold and both with wings extended over a nest and with each kid.. have an egg added with the kids initials or first name.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Lonnie?!

only my aunties on my mom's side who knew me when I was 4 call me that!

Anyways, it was a jazz festival, but the free venues attract pretty much anyone looking to get outside on a nice day - like I said there was certainly artsies out there, but lots of mom and pops... plus we (my son and I) also spent a lot of time at 2 different spray parks and every mommy I saw there was inked too (its what triggered me into scanning everyone today).

I get the whole self-expression thing but just how much variation among the dolphin on your ankle or the thorns around your bicep can there be? I really get a laugh at all the literature scripted across random places on the forearm and chest too.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I've really noticed this recently. My workout includes lap swimming, and I often do it right before the recreation swim time. I've noticed that among the young parent crowd, tattoos are nearly universal.

Many of them have to run into the thousands of dollars and in many cases it seems like they can't afford it.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Many of them have to run into the thousands of dollars


Whew man... didn't know tattoos were that expensive... apparently the one I want will just have to wait .. probably more then a year or two from now if it's in that price ranging.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

The most extreme example of 'me too' tattooing was when I went to a conference in Vegas during spring break time. The conference was at a resort hotel SE of town (Grass Valley Resort).

My room was over $350 a night and was one of the bottom level rooms. The place was crawling with college students. Ones who's parents could afford to send DS or DD off for a week at $400-$800 a night.

Ever frigging woman had a belly piecing with some sort of jewel, a tramp stamp and some sort of around the arm tattoo. 

I'm sure it was an interesting education for many of the foreigners coming there. We had quite a few Eastern Europeans and SE Asians who must have been blown away at the sheer number of rich spoiled kids partying it up.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Gaia said:


> Whew man... didn't know tattoos were that expensive... apparently the one I want will just have to wait .. probably more then a year or two from now if it's in that price ranging.


Tattoo artists charge $100 to $150 per hour. A little one can be done in an hour. I'm talking ones where major portions of the body are tattooed over many sessions.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Just curious.. since I don't know too much about tattoos... what is a tramp stamp?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Tattoo artists charge $100 to $150 per hour. A little one can be done in an hour. I'm talking ones where major portions of the body are tattooed over many sessions.


Yeah... no doubt the one tattoo i want.. will probably take a few sessions.... so that will have to wait.


----------



## NotAlwaysEasy (Jun 21, 2012)

Gaia said:


> Just curious.. since I don't know too much about tattoos... what is a tramp stamp?


Tattoo on the lower back in between the two dimples.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

They want to be rebels, to stand out and be different... so they rushed out and got tattoos.. they still do not see that they are just following the crowd.

Tattoos can be very expensive. I’ve had a fair number of women tell me that they paid for their expensive tattoos by doing sexual favors for the tattoo ‘artist’. That sounded gross.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

NotAlwaysEasy said:


> Tattoo on the lower back in between the two dimples.


Ah ok... gotcha.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> They want to be rebels, to stand out and be different... so they rushed out and got tattoos.. they still do not see that they are just following the crowd.
> 
> Tattoos can be very expensive. I’ve had a fair number of women tell me that they paid for their expensive tattoos by doing sexual favors for the tattoo ‘artist’. That sounded gross.


Ugh.. thats just gross.... and I'm not getting a tattoo to rebel against anything.. like i said.. the one I want would probably take up my entire back.. but I want it as a symbol to represent my H and myself and our kids.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't even think you can call them tramp stamps anymore, cause its so prevalent not only the tramps get them... or maybe its that there are a lot more tramps? I'd like the think that the percentiles of trampiness has pretty much remained the same over the last few hundred generations of human evolution?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

What many women don't realize is what belly button piecing and tattoos anywhere on the midsection will look like post pregnancy.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a whole bunch of moles (i think?) on my back, I can't tell what they look like though, which is why only the doctor gets to look at the unique patterns on my back these days.

If you get a back tattoo you are doing it for the visual pleasure of the person behind you - make it what your H wants since he's the one looking at it 

I'm just teasing Gaia, its your body and your one life to do what you will, no judgement from me - in fact I was even considering a detailed black cross on my shoulder because 1 it represents my son to me, 2 I though it was cool enough that others would think I'm cool, lol sorta I guess, I mean it is a visual statement so what others think really is what it is about to me... but I would be afraid of choosing a design that would be associated with neonazis or something. I guess dragons are safe


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Unhappy2011 said:


> But why do you have to get that permanently inked on your body? What does that accomplish?
> 
> Why not get it as a painting and hang it on the wall? You could see it a lot better that way. Right?
> 
> ...


Well I could get it as a painting on a hangable canvas... true.. however I was thinking of it more as a painting on my body I could take everywhere with me and my H could enjoy looking at every day/night.. whichever. Not only that.. it .. in my mind.. would be a visible expression to others of what I consider important... (If I do indeed ever ... where anything that would show my back that is.. which I haven't yet...) So.. it's more for my H's viewing pleasure then anything I suppose. I haven't got it yet.. and like I said.. it will more then likely be years from now.. hell I may change my mind later on.. but for now.. thats the reason I want it.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Lon said:


> I get the whole self-expression thing but just how much variation among the dolphin on your ankle or the thorns around your bicep can there be? I really get a laugh at all the literature scripted across random places on the forearm and chest too.


It's interesting when we start noticing something, how much we can notice it! Does that make sense? Next time you're out, pick 'baseball caps' and notice how many people are wearing them!

It does seem tatts are more the norm these days. Not that it's any of my business, but when they're a good design (in my eyes) and have a specific meaning behind them, then I can dig it. Batman is tattooed. It has personal meaning to him and I respect that and he chose a really good artist.

Me on the other hand? I lack the commitment. Deciding upon a design that's meant to be there "forever", however long that ends up being, is too much for me. I likely shall remain un-inked as a result.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lon said:


> I have a whole bunch of moles (i think?) on my back, I can't tell what they look like though, which is why only the doctor gets to look at the unique patterns on my back these days.
> 
> If you get a back tattoo you are doing it for the visual pleasure of the person behind you - make it what your H wants since he's the one looking at it
> 
> I'm just teasing Gaia, its your body and your one life to do what you will, no judgement from me - in fact I was even considering a detailed black cross on my shoulder because 1 it represents my son to me, 2 I though it was cool enough that others would think I'm cool, lol sorta I guess, I mean it is a visual statement so what others think really is what it is about to me... but I would be afraid of choosing a design that would be associated with neonazis or something. I guess dragons are safe


:lol: I was writing my post... so didn't see this.. but yeah as I said.. it's for my H to look at not myself lol. And I guess I'm kind of prudish about how I dress in public... so I highly doubt any of it will ever be seen by anyone else.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

lol he's the one that gave me that idea and yes we have discussed it.. which is why I am all for it.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

G--

Research an artist well. Some are great at portraits while others are good at script. 

When you see someone with a tattoo ask them where they got it. If there is a great artist you will hear their name ring out more. 

It can be costly per sitting, if you find a great on, tell him or her what you want to do. 

They may work out a time line and do the work over a year. And might work out a price you both can work with.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Pandakiss said:


> G--
> 
> Research an artist well. Some are great at portraits while others are good at script.
> 
> ...


Will do.. thanks Panda.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Has anybody noticed everyone with tats is "straight edge"???

No drugs, no smoking, no drinking, no meat. 

Vegan. Only local grown organic.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh and G??

That sounds beautiful. Happy hunting.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Pandakiss said:


> Oh and G??
> 
> That sounds beautiful. Happy hunting.


Thanks... but I do eat meat and drink on occasion (When not preggy of course) lol.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

larry.gray said:


> What many women don't realize is what belly button piecing and tattoos anywhere on the midsection will look like post pregnancy.


Both my tatt and piercing faired pregnancy very well... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

Lon your avatar makes me hungry.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Love Song said:


> Lon your avatar makes me hungry.


lmao speaking of lons avi... my H asked wtf that was.. told him.. bacon and syrup!!! He was like.. oh... gross man... I was like.. pffft and eggs with ketchup isn't??


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Pandakiss said:


> Has anybody noticed everyone with tats is "straight edge"???
> 
> No drugs, no smoking, no drinking, no meat.
> 
> Vegan. Only local grown organic.


I a definitely not a straight edge... LoL! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I eat meat and smoke. I guess that's it, 

But it was just a funny observation. I see these young men with tats and their ears stretched out, and most are straight edge. 

A far cry difference of a couple of decades ago when every one that had them were tough bad asses. In biker ganges. 

And you crossed the street to avoid them. HA. 

I should have mine soon. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> What many women don't realize is what belly button piecing and tattoos anywhere on the midsection will look like post pregnancy.


Some of us know and still take the chances. My friend has a tattoo around her belly button and it's survived two pregnancies so far. I want one on my lower stomach so I am going to wait. I don't want to risk it stretching out and getting ruined.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

Unhappy it's a form of expression. As I think about it it's hard to explain. There are so many reasons why I like tattoos though I only have 2 at the moment. It's just another art form only you can take it with you to your grave. It'll always be with you. And it signifies what's important to you. My next piece will be something that reminds me of my grandmother who passed away.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> Both my tatt and piercing faired pregnancy very well...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're lucky. Many do not.


----------



## Tiberius (Mar 22, 2012)

Now, you can flame me, but I am only expressing my opinion and probably I am in the minority.
I hate tattoos and piercings with a vengeance( apart from pearced ears).
I find them common and repulsive.
Sorry.
If I want to express myself I will take a paintbrush and paint.
I cringe when I see old people with tattoos.......


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

I have two tattoos, my husband has 6 which includes a sleeve in the process. Tattoos are beautiful forms of self expression that go deeper than just paint. Both of my tattoos are covered by every day clothing, so even if you had seen me there, I would have appeared an empty canvas

I did not get tattoos to be a rebel, or be different and I met a lot of negative attitudes in the process, but my tattoo are for me, not for everyone else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Lon,

I am OK with Tats (but don't have any) and I always saw it as both an expression of art for some people and a way to differentiate themselves from others.

That said, I have recently (in the last ten years) felt that since there are so many folks out there with tats now, the differential part of the equation is gone.

As a matter of fact, my 20 year old went to the beach last weekend with 3 friends and came back saying that they were the only four people on the very crowded beach WITHOUT tats!

Talk about being different!


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

Gaia said:


> Whew man... didn't know tattoos were that expensive... apparently the one I want will just have to wait .. probably more then a year or two from now if it's in that price ranging.


I have about 75% of the right side of my back tattooed and when its completed, it will be the entire right side. So far, I have 6 hours in and 700 bux in..I have about 8 hours left.. They ARE expensive and if you want it on your back, then it will hurt..

I have a small one on my arm and that didn't hurt at all.. On the ribs or spine...pain..

It's a mural of Dante's divine comedy..sorta..

Tats are therapy to some people..They are for me.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I recently noticed the same thing.

Took the family to adventure island (water park) last tuesday.

Everyone under the age of thirty was covered in ink.

Oddly enough every pre-teen boy was wearing socks with sandals.
What's up with that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I wouldn't even notice the tats. 

I have one...you'd never see it though. As a teacher, discretion is key.


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

Just because someone expresses themselves doesn't mean they care what anyone thinks...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Unhappy2011 said:


> What I find contradicting about tattoos is how the people who have them always say
> 
> A) I don't care what people think.
> 
> ...


^^^Not everyone states they don't care what people think and not everyone gets them to "show off to the world" either. And wouldn't that be.... "wearing their emotion on their skin" rather then sleeve?


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

Tattoo popularity also means growth in removal business | PennLive.com

tatoo removal.

I think tattoos are very sexy. Just a few are great, as long as they are easy to cover up when we have to. It all depends on our work environment. If I went to see my Doctor and his arm was full of tattoos, I may be a little weary. At 45, I always wanted a tattoo. I just never found something that I wanted to put on me that would be permanent. Plus, what is that tattoo going to look like when I am 70 years old. (If I live that long). Although I still want one, It would almost be silly for me to get one now. 
The tattoo removal business is even bigger that tattooing itself.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I think pierced ears are ordinary and dull. I never wear mine and I wish my mother never did it.

But why do you think ONLY pierced ears are ok? Because culturally it is accepted. That's all.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

lol that girl.. I love wearing ear rings.. (If I have them that is..)


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

The dream catcher tat sounds like it would be gorgeous!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I need to get mine finished LOL! The outline was awesome, but the shading!  So, it's 1/2colored, but looks ok for now. I'll go sometime this summer and get it done. But holy crap...

It's on the side of my torso, which is SOOO sensitive. And it's big...My first tat and I went all out :lol:


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I know unhappy.. and I was playfully joking with you. Hence the tounge sticking out face.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Angel5112 said:


> I think it has the potential to be. I am afraid though because I think it would be easy to royally f-it up...I am also sure that it will cost me a pretty penny.


Panda did mention researching artists beforehand and such that way when you do get it.. it will be from someone you know won't eff it up.  The cost.. yeah..


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I found my guy on Yelp. He had GREAT reviews. He's brilliant.


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

What's the deal with tattoos? It's simply preference. I have 3 and they all relate to my religious beliefs (the one thing I know I would not change). One is usually visible (forearm) and it serves as a constant reminder of what I believe. I can't speak for others, but they represent something I am proud of and completely unashamed of. 

Tattoos appeal to some and not to others... the same as everything else. I could ask, what's the deal with honda civics, ford mustangs, bmw 5 series, sf giants hats, uggs boots (sp?), timex watches or diamond engagement rings (that's actually one I can't stand, I think a colored stone is so much more visually appealing... but tradition/culture say otherwise.)


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

occasionallybaffled said:


> Tattoos appeal to some and not to others... the same as everything else.


Well as for everything else, they are all accessories that we use for both form and function. For myself, as I already stated, I am not offended by your decision to get tattoos in the least, just as I am not offended by a person's decision to drive a mustang... but when it seems like everyone has one or wants to have one, social conformity is playing a big part of it, which kind of detracts from the spirit of it doesn't it? It means people that wouldn't normally have a tattoo done are getting them done not as a form of pure self expression at all, but rather because people tend to think it makes them more cool or interesting (when it really does no such thing, does it?).


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Unhappy2011 said:


> It's crazy isn't? I don't get it.
> 
> I ate lunch at this place called Twin Peaks which is like a better version of Hooters. And they were having a bikini car wash in the parking lot, which was pretty damn good.
> 
> ...


Most of the tats I have seen at Twin Peaks are skanky and not very well done. Pretty obvious it was during a drunken stooper.


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

Unhappy2011 said:


> So you have to have something you believe in, tattooed on your arm, so you don't forget what it is?


You've never used a post it note or written something down so you don't forget? I'm eco friendly.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Lon said:


> Lonnie?!
> 
> only my aunties on my mom's side who knew me when I was 4 call me that!




She is your aunty.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I love my tat. But it's only something I can see...and H when I'm naked.

I'm not a billboard...but I do love my tat. I love his too.


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

Lon said:


> Well as for everything else, they are all accessories that we use for both form and function. For myself, as I already stated, I am not offended by your decision to get tattoos in the least, just as I am not offended by a person's decision to drive a mustang... *but when it seems like everyone has one or wants to have one, social conformity is playing a big part of it, which kind of detracts from the spirit of it doesn't it? It means people that wouldn't normally have a tattoo done are getting them done not as a form of pure self expression at all, but rather because people tend to think it makes them more cool or interesting (when it really does no such thing, does it?)*.


It may seem that way... but you are going off an *assumption*. The assumption that they are popular because [insert reason]. You could be wrong and you could be right. I can guarantee that you can find plenty of people who would say they got their tattoo(s) when they were young, dumb and wanted to fit in. But the same is true for the opposite. 

I'm assuming as well... that there are others (besides myself) who have them for other reasons. I may be right or wrong. I didn't earn any cool points. I need to find a way to be cool; no one in my family has any. I'm the oddity.

But I don't think there is anything that is pure self expression. Everything has been done before.


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

occasionallybaffled said:


> You've never used a post it note or written something down so you don't forget? I'm eco friendly.





Unhappy2011 said:


> lol...that was a good one.


:iagree:I tried hard for that one. I'll boycott if it doesn't produce more likes.


----------



## allthegoodnamesaregone (Nov 18, 2011)

Lon said:


> I don't even think you can call them tramp stamps anymore, cause its so prevalent not only the tramps get them... or maybe its that there are a lot more tramps? I'd like the think that the percentiles of trampiness has pretty much remained the same over the last few hundred generations of human evolution?


I'd still call them tramp stamps, they are generally the first thing a woman gets when she has left her husband for the OM ;~)


----------



## Rawrdonstein (Jun 14, 2012)

There's a new Tramp Stamp type thing going on now. Initials on the back window of your vehicle. I see this on damn near every woman's car. Absolutely no point in doing that


----------



## allthegoodnamesaregone (Nov 18, 2011)

Unhappy2011 said:


> So you have to have something you believe in, tattooed on your arm, so you don't forget what it is?


That's the part that makes me laugh, like someone is going to forget grandma or uncle fred. The ones that make me laugh in this day and age is the girlfriend/boyfriend name tats.... people are stupid lemmings.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Rawrdonstein said:


> There's a new Tramp Stamp type thing going on now. Initials on the back window of your vehicle. I see this on damn near every woman's car. Absolutely no point in doing that


Not mine!  I have a Beatles decal


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

allthegoodnamesaregone said:


> That's the part that makes me laugh, like someone is going to forget grandma or uncle fred. The ones that make me laugh in this day and age is the girlfriend/boyfriend name tats.... people are stupid lemmings.


My stepdad (RIP) had his own freakin' NAME tattooed on his arm :rofl: He got it in Vietnam, he said, but I always teased him. "Did you think you'd forget your own name??" And it was just silly....a green tat of "Harold" on his arm :rofl: It drove my mom nuts.


----------



## Rawrdonstein (Jun 14, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Not mine!  I have a Beatles decal


That's awesome. :smthumbup:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Rawrdonstein said:


> That's awesome. :smthumbup:


My plate is customized too-- of a Lennon song  Yea, I'm a Beatles nut.


----------



## Rawrdonstein (Jun 14, 2012)

that_girl said:


> My plate is customized too-- of a Lennon song  Yea, I'm a Beatles nut.


It's ok to be a Beatles nut, They are Legends. Now being a nut about some of today's music, different story.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Unhappy2011 said:


> Perhaps I am old school, though I am not old.
> 
> While I'm not a fan of tattoos, I do respect that though.
> 
> If they were a soldier and were in a war, and got one when they were in the service, then they damn right earned their tattoo. Or any soldier, my hat is off to them.


It was my dad. I could make fun of him with his name on his arm. That had nothing to do with his service.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I tell my kids if they ever get tats, NO NAMES! And nowhere where they can't be covered by clothing for a job.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

HA! Yea, my family is full of vets. My grandpa has schrappnel (sp?) in his knee from Pearl Harbor.

No tats though.

HOWEVER, my great-uncle (grandpa's brother) was COVERED in tats, even in the 50s. Almost head to toe. we weren't allowed to be around him when we were kids :rofl: But he was a nice guy. When he was buried at 85, he was shirtless. Still rockin' the tats.


----------



## lalsr1988 (Apr 16, 2012)

I have wanted tatts since I was a teenager. I think they are nice ways of expressing things that are so important to you that you will not be afraid to bear them permanently. I myself have 4 at the moment. A tribal wolf, the Grim Reaper, the Chinese symbol for Dragon (my Zodiac) and the Confederate Flag. I will be getting more sometime. Idk when though. my wife thinks they are sexy and the only rules I have for myself is make sure they can be covered up by clothes and no names.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Lon said:


> Did I miss "free tattoo for eternal happiness day" or something? I am not offended in tattoos in any way, but I do find it disturbing that I was not able to scan someone and not see ink... be it arms, neck, ankles, whatever. I'm sure that there are others out there like me that don't have any either, but I couldn't find one to even ask if I had wanted. * It is very eery, I would expect that even the tattoo-less church crowd is becoming a rare thing.*




The thing is like the flu or a plague.
Everybody,including those who " didn't want it " has one. 
Better check your back or below your feet & arms to make sure you didn't catch it.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah it's pretty common. One of the old ladies at the dog park has a huge full back tattoo, both ankles, inside of left wrist.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

allthegoodnamesaregone said:


> I'd still call them tramp stamps, they are generally the first thing a woman gets when she has left her husband for the OM ;~)


Ass-antlers.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

I go to church (almost) every Sunday and I have a tattoo. And plan on getting another one. I'm 49 btw.

I think you'd be shocked at how many 'normal' people have ink under their clothes.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

BeachGuy said:


> I go to church (almost) every Sunday and I have a tattoo. And plan on getting another one. I'm 49 btw.
> 
> I think you'd be shocked at how many 'normal' people have ink under their clothes.


No that's the point of this thread, I am no longer shocked to see that normal people have ink somewhere, in fact from what I can tell of the general visible public its the majority, nor is it even usually under their clothes anymore.

And as to your religious beliefs, if you have freedom in Christ over your tattoo(s) it is not for other Christians to judge, I just find it seems to be up for dispute among Christians as to what God permits you to do to your body.


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

Lon said:


> No that's the point of this thread, I am no longer shocked to see that normal people have ink somewhere, in fact from what I can tell of the general visible public its the majority, nor is it even usually under their clothes anymore.
> 
> And as to your religious beliefs, if you have freedom in Christ over your tattoo(s) it is not for other Christians to judge, *I just find it seems to be up for dispute among Christians as to what God permits you to do to your body.*


I think it's an interesting discussion. Some Christians follow the Old Testament completely and others have phased out some ideologies. There are ideas that aren't "necessary".I don't see many evangelicals sacrificing their fattest ram.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Lon said:


> I don't even think you can call them tramp stamps anymore, cause its so prevalent not only the tramps get them... *or maybe its that there are a lot more tramps? * I'd like the think that the percentiles of trampiness has pretty much remained the same over the last few hundred generations of human evolution?


Bingo. They've been around, but the numbers are way, way up.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Lon said:


> And as to your religious beliefs, if you have freedom in Christ over your tattoo(s) it is not for other Christians to judge, I just find it seems to be up for dispute among Christians as to what God permits you to do to your body.


The Council of Jerusalem (in Acts) laid down the law for what rules would be carried over from the OT, but the church has largely ignored that decision since. Tattoos were out for the Hebrews, but were not on the list in Acts.

I was stuck behind two chicks' backs in church (obviously one with very casual dress) this last Sunday. One was an impenetrable block of English black page text on the right half of the upper back and the other girl's was some kind of garish bird or dragon. I'll be glad when this fad finally runs its course.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

My boyfriend has no tattoos and he's 31.He doesn't like them on other people either.
I have two small ones.they both have a special meaning for me.I created the designs and waited 6 months before getting each of them done because i wanted to be sure that was what i wanted.

I like when people say "what's that tattoo going to look like when you're old and wrinkled?" I respond with "well i'll be old and wrinkled so what the hell will i care what my tattoos look like at that point??"


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I like when people say "what's that tattoo going to look like when you're old and wrinkled?" I respond with "well i'll be old and wrinkled so what the hell will i care what my tattoos look like at that point??"


That's the way I feel. I joke all the time that the ribbon on my breast will be a banner by the time Im 60. They represent a time in my life, whether it be good or bad, and I wouldn't take them back for anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> My boyfriend has no tattoos and he's 31.He doesn't like them on other people either.
> I have two small ones.they both have a special meaning for me.I created the designs and waited 6 months before getting each of them done because i wanted to be sure that was what i wanted.
> 
> I like when people say "what's that tattoo going to look like when you're old and wrinkled?" I respond with "well i'll be old and wrinkled so what the hell will i care what my tattoos look like at that point??"


 :lol: :smthumbup: :iagree:


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> My boyfriend has no tattoos and he's 31.He doesn't like them on other people either.
> I have two small ones.they both have a special meaning for me.I created the designs and waited 6 months before getting each of them done because i wanted to be sure that was what i wanted.
> 
> I like when people say "what's that tattoo going to look like when you're old and wrinkled?" I respond with "well i'll be old and wrinkled so what the hell will i care what my tattoos look like at that point??"


Don't smoke while laying out by the pool all day, work out with weights, lay off the bread and sugar, and then you'll be old and hot, except for the blurry tatt.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> then you'll be old and hot, except for the blurry tatt.


Hot with a blurry tat...but still old..


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

Unhappy2011 said:


> Also I just saw a Mom with visible tats on her shoulder and ankles, she was with her two kids. I wondered if Mom would be okay with her two young kids getting tattoos?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't know a single person who has tattoos who would have issues with their children getting a tattoo or tattoos once they turn 18


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I just say, "no names, and keep it where it won't show with clothes for your career".

Some people don't understand tats, well, i don't understand full beards on men that would clearly look more handsome without the beard. I don't understand big hoope earrings that a lion could jump through. I don't get the deal with skinny jeans.

lol But I don't really care...I just do what I do.


----------



## allthegoodnamesaregone (Nov 18, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I just say, "no names, and keep it where it won't show with clothes for your career".
> 
> Some people don't understand tats, well, i don't understand full beards on men that would clearly look more handsome without the beard. I don't understand big hoope earrings that a lion could jump through. I don't get the deal with skinny jeans.
> 
> lol But I don't really care...I just do what I do.


Well the difference is all those other things are temporary. You shave off a beard, take off the earings or chnage your pants ;~) Tatts are a forever reminder of what you were thinking when you got it....even if you no longer think that way later...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Then be careful in what you pick. I will always love my tattoo.


----------



## allthegoodnamesaregone (Nov 18, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Then be careful in what you pick. I will always love my tattoo.



LOL, that sounds funny coming from someone posting in a marriage help forum ;~))). We made vows of forever to spouses to...and look at how well that's working.....


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

that_girl said:


> I just say, "no names, and keep it where it won't show with clothes for your career".


My husband has both. He has my name on his calf, and a full sleeve on one arm, and a big inner forearm tattoo on the other. 

He is in a career that is very open and accepting of tattoos though.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Tikii said:


> My husband has both. He has my name on his calf, and a full sleeve on one arm, and a big inner forearm tattoo on the other.
> 
> He is in a career that is very open and accepting of tattoos though.


Harley mechanic?


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> Harley mechanic?


Firefighter/EMT. Going to Paramedic school in August


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My husband tats on his arms too, and wears long sleeve dress shirts to work...and slacks and a tie. Oooh hotness 

I don't want my 18 year old daughters getting tats that will show in business attire. My sister has a tat on her ankle/foot and cannot wear dresses now for work (she manages a department at a bank) because of it. She hates that it's there. She wishes she'd have placed it unseen. Another friend of mine has a gorgeous sleeve and now has to wear long sleeves everyday in her career. Professionally, it's just not as accepted yet to have tattoos. And I get that, and don't mind. My tat is large and hidden. As a teacher, I want to look professional.


----------



## allthegoodnamesaregone (Nov 18, 2011)

Since people mentioned tats, I'm seeing them all over the place, but mainly on middle aged women.
This might be a blessing in disguise, as it brands a lot of them as going through MLC. If you see a fresh one, avoid at all costs guys...

I know a lot of girls 10-20 years ago would get a small one where they'd almost have to be naked for it to be seen, but the one's I'm seeing now are large, across the bust line, down the sleeves, the usual "Ass Antlers" and calves. Where I don't see the visible ones is on woman who appear to be in the higher income levels, if they have them they are not where they can be seen when wearing a dress/evening gown.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

allthegoodnamesaregone said:


> LOL, that sounds funny coming from someone posting in a marriage help forum ;~))). We made vows of forever to spouses to...and look at how well that's working.....


And....I fixed my marriage and it's working fine  Thanks!


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

allthegoodnamesaregone said:


> LOL, that sounds funny coming from someone posting in a marriage help forum ;~))). We made vows of forever to spouses to...and look at how well that's working.....


Oh, and my marriage is working wonderfully thanks


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

allthegoodnamesaregone said:


> I know a lot of girls 10-20 years ago would get a small one where they'd almost have to be naked for it to be seen, but the one's I'm seeing now are large, across the bust line, down the sleeves, the usual "Ass Antlers" and calves. Where I don't see the visible ones is on woman who appear to be in the higher income levels, if they have them they are not where they can be seen when wearing a dress/evening gown.


I am not high income, and my tattoos are hidden when I want them to be, and quite easily at that. I have one on my chest that is easily hidden my most shirts, and the one on my back is hidden by simply having my hair down. 

I personally wouldn't have one where it will show, simply because I like to have the option of not showing them. My chest tattoo is of very personal meaning, and it is something I don't share with everyone. The one on my back is something I like to show off, and it is easily shown off at the beach, with V-back shirts etc. I put a lot of thought into placement. Probably more thought into placement, than the actual design.


----------



## allthegoodnamesaregone (Nov 18, 2011)

that_girl said:


> My husband tats on his arms too, and wears long sleeve dress shirts to work...and slacks and a tie. Oooh hotness
> 
> I don't want my 18 year old daughters getting tats that will show in business attire. My sister has a tat on her ankle/foot and cannot wear dresses now for work (she manages a department at a bank) because of it. She hates that it's there. She wishes she'd have placed it unseen. Another friend of mine has a gorgeous sleeve and now has to wear long sleeves everyday in her career. Professionally, it's just not as accepted yet to have tattoos. And I get that, and don't mind. My tat is large and hidden. As a teacher, I want to look professional.


Seems kind of strange, get a tat to make some sort of statement, then spend most of your daily life covering it up? 

I truly think "Ink" is a bit of a fad at this point, when everyone has one they will no longer really much of a individual statement. The way it is now, it looks like herd mentality. In a year or two you will all be looked at as "Star bellied Sneetches", paying twice, once to get them put on and twice to get them removed/covered.


----------



## allthegoodnamesaregone (Nov 18, 2011)

Tikii said:


> Oh, and my marriage is working wonderfully thanks


I'm truly glad it is, so was mine for 24 years and a number of other people here for over 30 years ;~)


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

allthegoodnamesaregone said:


> Seems kind of strange, get a tat to make some sort of statement, then spend most of your daily life covering it up?
> 
> I truly think "Ink" is a bit of a fad at this point, when everyone has one they will no longer really much of a individual statement. The way it is now, it looks like herd mentality. In a year or two you will all be looked at as "Star bellied Sneetches", paying twice, once to get them put on and twice to get them removed/covered.


Not everyone gets tattoos, piercings, ect to "make a statement" That would be like saying.. someone chose to be christian because it's the "in thing"... or someone chose to be wiccan to "make a statement" Perhaps it's just their personal preference... Sure there are those who do things because "everyone else is doing it" but there are those who do it simply because that's just what they like, believe in, ect.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I wasn't making a statement  I got it for personal reasons and no one else needs to see it....except H and he loves it 

And what do you care why people get tats?  So judgmental!


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

that_girl said:


> I wasn't making a statement  I got it for personal reasons and no one else needs to see it....except H and he loves it
> 
> And what do you care why people get tats?  So judgmental!


This, except it isn't just my husband that sees mine.:smthumbup:

I also don't understand why people care so much about what others do with their body.:scratchhead:


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Tikii said:


> Firefighter/EMT. Going to Paramedic school in August


Must be a regional thing. They have to be covered here.


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> Must be a regional thing. They have to be covered here.


We have friends in Fire/EMS all over the country and 90% of them are allowed to have visable tattoos. The ones that can't tend to be employed by small goverment, rather than larger departments.

As long as they aren't offensive, they can have as much as they want, anywhere they want.


----------



## allthegoodnamesaregone (Nov 18, 2011)

Gaia said:


> Not everyone gets tattoos, piercings, ect to "make a statement" That would be like saying.. someone chose to be christian because it's the "in thing"... or someone chose to be wiccan to "make a statement" Perhaps it's just their personal preference... Sure there are those who do things because "everyone else is doing it" but there are those who do it simply because that's just what they like, believe in, ect.


Being a Wiccan or a Christian is a spiritual belief, I don't know how you could compare that to getting a Tat, unless your religion required one ;~) Most people are fad follower's, "Liking" things because everyone else seems to be doing it. The rise in popularity of "ink" seems to coincide with the media coverage of it, as did putting tiny dogs in purses, pole dancing and running around with no underwear......


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Tat's were around long before the media ever made a big deal of it and I've no doubt they will be around long after. They were after all part of religious/tribal beliefs before they were thought of as a fad... that's why I compare the two. As far as dogs in purses and pole dancing.. Well.. those don't have the same history as tats... not that I know of anyway... lol. I do think the dogs in purses is pretty ridiculous... but then again.. that stuff just MIGHT have some sort of history... who knows. After all... there are asian cultures that do put kittens in jars and keep them there until they are adults... so ... perhaps the dogs in purses may have come from there? Or it may be just a fashion thing... who knows.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I got my tat later in life because I could finally afford it.

My kids don't have their ears pierced and that's a popular fad around here with babies...

But who cares. Get them or don't. Not my problem.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I need a pole...


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Remember, at age 20 you have a cute tat of a pony. At 40, you have a gross tat of a fading, fat carthorse.
:rofl:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

If it helps you like yourself more then do it.


----------



## in my tree (Jun 9, 2012)

that_girl said:


> I tell my kids if they ever get tats, NO NAMES! And nowhere where they can't be covered by clothing for a job.


The issue is now that there are so many people (especially younger people) that have tattoos that actually it is the companies that are going to have to adapt. In 10, 15 years or so, where will they find employees without tattoos that can't be covered up? I know my daughter and all of her friends (early 20s) are becoming covered in tats. 

I have one small one on my ankle and may get another one, or maybe not. It's not that important to me.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Unhappy2011 said:


> I don't care what other people do. I only care for one reason. The same reason I care about the weight issue.
> 
> I am not attracted to it. It's that simple. And it really, really diminishes what is already a small dating pool. I just can't tell you how many times I meet some girl/woman I think wow and then sure enough....there's the tattoo. And then my attraction level falls. It's frustrating time and time again.
> 
> ...


^^^Oh stop that. You have your own personal preference and standards.. nothing wrong with that at all. If someone laughs at you for it.. well perhaps they are just insecure about themselves. Everyone is different and their differences make them unique.


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

Unhappy2011 said:


> I don't care what other people do. I only care for one reason. The same reason I care about the weight issue.
> 
> I am not attracted to it. It's that simple. And it really, really diminishes what is already a small dating pool. I just can't tell you how many times I meet some girl/woman I think wow and then sure enough....there's the tattoo. And then my attraction level falls. It's frustrating time and time again.
> 
> ...


Bascially, yea, it does suck for you. You could possibly be passing up an amazing woman just because she has ink on her skin. That's actually saddening to me.

To be clear, I am not laughing at you, I understand preferences, but I also understand that you sometimes have to look beyond our preferences to find what we are really looking for.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Tikii said:


> We have friends in Fire/EMS all over the country and 90% of them are allowed to have visable tattoos. The ones that can't tend to be employed by small goverment, rather than larger departments.
> 
> As long as they aren't offensive, they can have as much as they want, anywhere they want.


You mean small, like Los Angeles, California? My wife's cousin is a capt there and they have/had the same policy. He's Mexican, so he has quite a few to keep covered up. Of course, as with the PD, these things change as often as department heads.


----------



## TwoDogs (Jul 29, 2011)

Unhappy2011 said:


> And I just thought WHY??
> 
> WHY WHY WHY WHY would you do that?
> 
> ...


The answer is: She got the tattoos for _herself_. Not for onlookers. To her, they're not "stupid" or "ugly", they're personally meaningful.

Long ago, before tattoos became trendy, I read an article that described them as permanent jewellery. That's how I perceive them now, as an adornment that person has chosen to permanently express some aspect of themselves, or their experience, or something very important to them.

Much later I read another article about three generations of women in a family who had all gone and had matching tattoos done to mark the grandmother's and the mother's survival of breast cancer. I found that very moving.

(needless to say, I have a small hidden tattoo of my own)


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Only time I'd judge tats is if they were super offensive to me...like Nazi tats, naked women, foul language, gang tats,etc. Those would be deal breakers to me in a relationship.


----------



## allthegoodnamesaregone (Nov 18, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Only time I'd judge tats is if they were super offensive to me...like Nazi tats, naked women, foul language, gang tats,etc. Those would be deal breakers to me in a relationship.


Or " Property of Hell's Angels" ;~))


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

allthegoodnamesaregone said:


> Or " Property of Hell's Angels" ;~))


Yup. My favorite from the 60's. My favorite from the 90's is the tramp stamp that says:

NEXT?


----------

